# Joann Fabric and Craft halloween sale



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are some of the items that Joann's has on sale right now:

Up to 40% off on halloween fabric
30% off MS Halloween Party decor and supplies
30% off Wilton Halloween foodcrafting supplies
50% off Holiday Inspirations costumes and accessories
50% off Holiday Inspirations Halloween decor

Online purchases included. And teachers can save 15% on purchases everyday all year (requires sign up).

Here's their website: http://www.joann.com


----------



## JammerG (Oct 19, 2008)

I got two of the new funkins that they have in, Not Impressed, the color film chips off if you use a dremel tool and the thickness varies a lot. I liked the ones they had before. I hope they go back to them.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I found a few color of model magic on clearance too, for $1.30something each , teal and a lime green color were both included


----------

